# Moving to Dubai



## gunnyganatra (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm moving to Dubai soon this September, and had a few questions I'd greatly appreciate having answered.

I'm looking for a place to find an apartment, preferably furnished (studio or 1BHK) at a convenient location since I'll be working at Deira and my fiancee is working by the Palm (I know we're not advised to live together, so this is an apartment only for myself) and my housing allowance is AED45k a year.

Secondly any advice on getting used to Dubai will be greatly appreciated since I've only been there on transit in the past. I'd love anything you can tell me about cost of living, transport etc. etc. since from my understanding the Dubai metro is slow and needs ample preparation time to get used to.

Lastly, if someone could let me know a good way to get a used car, nothing fancy, just a 4 door hatchback or economy like the Polo, for around 10k AED I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks a lot for your help in advance and I really appreciate it.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

The stickies at the top will answer a lot of questions. 

AED 45k isn't much even for a studio. You will get more for your money if you look at unfurnished places even if you have to budget AED 5k or so for IKEA furniture. Your employer might pay for you to ship some stuff too. 

Look at dubizzle for an idea of prices or propertyfinder.ae for apartments.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

location wise have a look around Al Barsha. Good value area near to the Palm. Not so near to Deira but easy for the metro which would be the easiest way into Deira (driving/parking would be a nightmare).


----------



## BellaChao (Aug 18, 2013)

> (I know we're not advised to live together, so this is an apartment only for myself)


Why?
In Dubai you can live together


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

BellaChao said:


> Why?
> In Dubai you can live together


Not legally, they can't.
Some do, but there are risks associated with this.

If you're handing out advice, helps to get the facts straight.


----------



## BellaChao (Aug 18, 2013)

vantage said:


> Not legally, they can't.
> Some do, but there are risks associated with this.
> 
> If you're handing out advice, helps to get the facts straight.


i dont know, i think they can, why not?
They are consevative enough (I mean locals) but if you do not scream at night lol and not going to provoke - no one does not ask too many questions ...live as you want 

ps I spent 4 months in Sharjah, and saw a lot of couples
they lived together 
it was in Sharjah, Dubai even more secular emirate


----------



## Nanthanee (Aug 16, 2013)

45k unfurnished studio, you can find one but quality wise not very good.
You can check dubizzle for 2nd hand car and studio apartment.

Starting up in Dubai is ain't easy, you will need to have some money for start up.
Having apartment, you need 5-10% security deposit and 5% agency fee, unless you rent it direct from landlord.

Best way to travel around is metro, cost around 1 euro each time.
I have a studio fully furnished to rent out myself, at JLT metro station, now housing in Dubai is climbing a lot.

Probably with your budget, you can look for sth sharing or outside Dubai like discovery garden or nahda or international city.


----------



## Nanthanee (Aug 16, 2013)

By law.. Only married couple allow to be together. If anyone report, police found out you could be in big trouble.

You can google about the couple from uk, who stay in the same room in address hotel, the woman then was raped by the bellboy. She and her fiancé reported to police. The first thing police did is put the lady in jail as she was not married and stay in the same room with man. This was a big talk back then ...
Read this links and you understand Dubai better 
You Could Still Go to Jail For Being Raped in Dubai | Care2 Causes


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, it's illegal. Yes, it's enforced (to a point). However.......fearmongering like this is frustrating. Everyone talks about being jailed for rape but nobody talks about the man who got jailed for attempted rape earlier last month.

To me, that screams: Dubai Police did their job well!
It's not all jail and deportation.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

BellaChao said:


> i dont know, i think they can, why not?
> They are consevative enough (I mean locals) but if you do not scream at night lol and not going to provoke - no one does not ask too many questions ...live as you want
> 
> ps I spent 4 months in Sharjah, and saw a lot of couples
> ...




4 months in Sharjah - Whoop-di-doo
and i think you are confusing secular with liberal.

you are missing the point (by a significant margin)

People are coming here looking for advice, usually having never been here before.
Statements like yours will mean they'll roll up at the airport, arm in arm, go house hunting, and then find out it is illegal.

Illegal = against the law. not allowed. do not pass go. go to jail.

Yes, people do it.
yes, you have to be very careful.
but people need to come here with their eyes wide open, not in blissful ignorance.

there is no "live as you want"
there is "live as you want if you feel you can get away with it, and fully understand the consequences of getting caught"


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> Yes, it's illegal. Yes, it's enforced (to a point). However.......fearmongering like this is frustrating. Everyone talks about being jailed for rape but nobody talks about the man who got jailed for attempted rape earlier last month.
> 
> To me, that screams: Dubai Police did their job well!
> It's not all jail and deportation.


agreed, though a young couple coming here need to know the facts, which are not abundant in BellaChao's comments


----------



## BellaChao (Aug 18, 2013)

vantage said:


> agreed, though a young couple coming here need to know the facts, which are not abundant in BellaChao's comments


pffff, I did not call to break the law. 
You just are strongly attached to the de jure side, and I rather about de facto.
By the way, how they can check the fact of marriage?
In many countries its legally as common law union, so...
They did not ask for a wedding under Sharia law, right? 

In this case, if I had to live with a guy in UAE, I would have gone .... in thailand or like that, skated to the elephants, held a wedding ceremony on the local customs and returned as a *wife* .. 
If they are so important the fact the wedding ill show them pics and a certificate from the event)

and yea, Boop-boop-be-doop!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

BellaChao said:


> pffff, I did not call to break the law.
> You just are strongly attached to the de jure side, and I rather about de facto.
> By the way, how they can check the fact of marriage?
> In many countries its legally as common law union, so...
> ...


A legally attested marriage certificate is required.
You really are talking nonsense!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

vantage said:


> A legally attested marriage certificate is required.
> You really are talking nonsense!


Spot on.

They don't have to prove a single thing - if arrested YOU have to prove you are married. If you cannot prove it, via an attested certificate, you are in hot water.


----------



## BellaChao (Aug 18, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Spot on.
> 
> They don't have to prove a single thing - if arrested YOU have to prove you are married. If you cannot prove it, via an attested certificate, you are in hot water.


Hmm, what to do the people who just got married in a church or on their own religion (like thai version), but not in city hall?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

BellaChao said:


> Hmm, what to do the people who just got married in a church or on their own religion (like thai version), but not in city hall?


Then they would not have an attested certificate and would not be considered as married.

It really is that simple. No attested certificate = not married in the eyes of Emiratii legal system.

What's so difficult about accepting these facts, other than it being inconvenient?


----------



## BellaChao (Aug 18, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> What's so difficult about accepting these facts, other than it being inconvenient?


Are you asking me?
I do not know. In my case, I would have found a way))


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

BellaChao said:


> Are you asking me?
> I do not know. In my case, I would have found a way))


Good luck! Don't drop the soap.


----------

